# FreeNAS-9.2.1-RELEASE-x64 not detecting Disks



## zohaib (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi all,

    I'm new to the FreeNAS world. I recently installed FreeNAS-9.2.1-RELEASE-x64 on my Dell PowerEdge r720XD and everything installed fine. I got into the web interface to configure but ran into a problem, I have 8 hard drives in my system but FreeNAS is not detecting any of them. All disks are connected to PERC H710p Integrated RAID Controller, 1GB NV Cache, not BIOS RAID is configured yet.

```
[root@freenas] ~# dmesg -a
Copyright (c) 1992-2013 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE-p3 #0 r+e43779a: Fri Feb  7 16:17:25 PST 2014
    root@build.ixsystems.com:/home/jkh/checkout/freenas/os-base/amd64/tank/home/jkh/checkout/freenas/FreeBSD/src/sys/FREENAS.amd64 amd64
gcc version 4.2.1 20070831 patched [FreeBSD]
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2609 0 @ 2.40GHz (2400.05-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x206d7  Family = 0x6  Model = 0x2d  Stepping = 7
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x1fbee3ff<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,SMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,DCA,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX>
  AMD Features=0x2c100800<SYSCALL,NX,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 34359738368 (32768 MB)
avail memory = 33117302784 (31583 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <DELL   PE_SC3  >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  2
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  4
 cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  6
WARNING: VIMAGE (virtualized network stack) is a highly experimental feature.
ioapic1: Changing APIC ID to 1
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
ioapic1 <Version 2.0> irqs 32-55 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
aesni0: <AES-CBC,AES-XTS> on motherboard
padlock0: No ACE support.
acpi0: <DELL PE_SC3> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x7f irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x5f irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 550
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET3" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET4" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 53 at device 1.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
bge0: <Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet, ASIC rev. 0x5720000> mem 0xd5ca0000-0xd5caffff,0xd5cb0000-0xd5cbffff,0xd5cc0000-0xd5ccffff irq 34 at device 0.0 on pci2
bge0: APE FW version: NCSI v1.2.33.0
bge0: CHIP ID 0x05720000; ASIC REV 0x5720; CHIP REV 0x57200; PCI-E
miibus0: <MII bus> on bge0
brgphy0: <BCM5720C 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
brgphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto, auto-flow
bge0: Ethernet address: c8:1f:66:da:bc:2c
bge1: <Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet, ASIC rev. 0x5720000> mem 0xd5cd0000-0xd5cdffff,0xd5ce0000-0xd5ceffff,0xd5cf0000-0xd5cfffff irq 36 at device 0.1 on pci2
bge1: APE FW version: NCSI v1.2.33.0
bge1: CHIP ID 0x05720000; ASIC REV 0x5720; CHIP REV 0x57200; PCI-E
miibus1: <MII bus> on bge1
brgphy1: <BCM5720C 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 2 on miibus1
brgphy1:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto, auto-flow
bge1: Ethernet address: c8:1f:66:da:bc:2d
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 53 at device 1.1 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
bge2: <Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet, ASIC rev. 0x5720000> mem 0xd5da0000-0xd5daffff,0xd5db0000-0xd5dbffff,0xd5dc0000-0xd5dcffff irq 35 at device 0.0 on pci1
bge2: APE FW version: NCSI v1.2.33.0
bge2: CHIP ID 0x05720000; ASIC REV 0x5720; CHIP REV 0x57200; PCI-E
miibus2: <MII bus> on bge2
brgphy2: <BCM5720C 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus2
brgphy2:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto, auto-flow
bge2: Ethernet address: c8:1f:66:da:bc:2a
bge3: <Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet, ASIC rev. 0x5720000> mem 0xd5dd0000-0xd5ddffff,0xd5de0000-0xd5deffff,0xd5df0000-0xd5dfffff irq 38 at device 0.1 on pci1
bge3: APE FW version: NCSI v1.2.33.0
bge3: CHIP ID 0x05720000; ASIC REV 0x5720; CHIP REV 0x57200; PCI-E
miibus3: <MII bus> on bge3
brgphy3: <BCM5720C 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 2 on miibus3
brgphy3:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto, auto-flow
bge3: Ethernet address: c8:1f:66:da:bc:2b
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 53 at device 2.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
ix0: <Intel(R) PRO/10GbE PCI-Express Network Driver, Version - 2.5.15> mem 0xd5000000-0xd51fffff,0xd55f8000-0xd55fbfff irq 44 at device 0.0 on pci4
ix0: Using MSIX interrupts with 5 vectors
ix0: Ethernet address: a0:36:9f:2e:8a:00
ix0: PCI Express Bus: Speed 5.0GT/s Width x8
ix1: <Intel(R) PRO/10GbE PCI-Express Network Driver, Version - 2.5.15> mem 0xd5200000-0xd53fffff,0xd55fc000-0xd55fffff irq 40 at device 0.1 on pci4
ix1: Using MSIX interrupts with 5 vectors
ix1: Ethernet address: a0:36:9f:2e:8a:02
ix1: PCI Express Bus: Speed 5.0GT/s Width x8
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 53 at device 2.2 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
mfi0: <Dell PERC H710P Mini (monolithics)> port 0xfc00-0xfcff mem 0xda7fc000-0xda7fffff,0xda780000-0xda7bffff irq 42 at device 0.0 on pci3
mfi0: Using MSI
mfi0: Megaraid SAS driver Ver 4.23 
mfi0: FW MaxCmds = 1008, limiting to 128
mfi0: MaxCmd = 1008, Drv MaxCmd = 128, MaxSgl = 70, state = 0xb73c03f0
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 53 at device 3.0 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
ix2: <Intel(R) PRO/10GbE PCI-Express Network Driver, Version - 2.5.15> mem 0xd5600000-0xd57fffff,0xd5bf8000-0xd5bfbfff irq 52 at device 0.0 on pci5
ix2: Using MSIX interrupts with 5 vectors
ix2: Ethernet address: a0:36:9f:2e:8b:b8
ix2: PCI Express Bus: Speed 5.0GT/s Width x8
ix3: <Intel(R) PRO/10GbE PCI-Express Network Driver, Version - 2.5.15> mem 0xd5800000-0xd59fffff,0xd5bfc000-0xd5bfffff irq 48 at device 0.1 on pci5
ix3: Using MSIX interrupts with 5 vectors
ix3: Ethernet address: a0:36:9f:2e:8b:ba
ix3: PCI Express Bus: Speed 5.0GT/s Width x8
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 5.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 5.2 (no driver attached)
pcib6: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 17.0 on pci0
pci6: <PCI bus> on pcib6
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.1 (no driver attached)
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xdc8fd000-0xdc8fd3ff irq 23 at device 26.0 on pci0
usbus0: EHCI version 1.0
usbus0 on ehci0
pcib7: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
pci7: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib7
pcib8: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 19 at device 28.7 on pci0
pci8: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib8
pcib9: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.0 on pci8
pci9: <PCI bus> on pcib9
pcib10: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.0 on pci9
pci10: <PCI bus> on pcib10
pcib11: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.0 on pci10
pci11: <PCI bus> on pcib11
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xd4000000-0xd4ffffff,0xdbffc000-0xdbffffff,0xdb000000-0xdb7fffff irq 19 at device 0.0 on pci11
pcib12: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci9
pci12: <PCI bus> on pcib12
ehci1: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xdc8fe000-0xdc8fe3ff irq 22 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci1
pcib13: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci13: <PCI bus> on pcib13
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pcib14: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> on acpi0
pci63: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib14
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 8.0 (no driver attached)
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 9.0 (no driver attached)
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 10.0 (no driver attached)
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 10.1 (no driver attached)
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 10.2 (no driver attached)
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 10.3 (no driver attached)
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 11.0 (no driver attached)
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 11.3 (no driver attached)
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 12.0 (no driver attached)
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 12.1 (no driver attached)
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 12.6 (no driver attached)
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 12.7 (no driver attached)
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 13.0 (no driver attached)
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 13.1 (no driver attached)
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 13.6 (no driver attached)
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 14.0 (no driver attached)
pci63: <dasp> at device 14.1 (no driver attached)
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 15.0 (no driver attached)
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 15.1 (no driver attached)
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 15.2 (no driver attached)
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 15.3 (no driver attached)
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 15.4 (no driver attached)
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 15.5 (no driver attached)
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 15.6 (no driver attached)
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 16.0 (no driver attached)
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 16.1 (no driver attached)
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 16.2 (no driver attached)
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 16.3 (no driver attached)
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 16.4 (no driver attached)
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 16.5 (no driver attached)
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 16.6 (no driver attached)
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 16.7 (no driver attached)
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 17.0 (no driver attached)
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 19.0 (no driver attached)
pci63: <dasp> at device 19.1 (no driver attached)
pci63: <dasp> at device 19.4 (no driver attached)
pci63: <dasp> at device 19.5 (no driver attached)
pci63: <base peripheral> at device 19.6 (no driver attached)
pcib15: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> on acpi0
pci127: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib15
uart1: <16550 or compatible> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
ichwd0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc7fff,0xec000-0xeffff on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
coretemp0: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 1ee700001800
device_attach: est0 attach returned 6
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
coretemp1: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu1
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 1ee700001800
device_attach: est1 attach returned 6
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
coretemp2: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu2
est2: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu2
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 1ee700001800
device_attach: est2 attach returned 6
p4tcc2: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu2
coretemp3: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu3
est3: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu3
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 1ee700001800
device_attach: est3 attach returned 6
p4tcc3: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu3
mfi0: 3392 (445921433s/0x0020/info) - Shutdown command received from host
mfi0: 3393 (boot + 4s/0x0020/info) - Firmware initialization started (PCI ID 005b/1000/1f34/1028)
mfi0: 3394 (boot + 4s/0x0020/info) - Firmware version 3.130.05-2086
mfi0: 3395 (boot + 5s/0x0008/info) - Battery Present
mfi0: 3396 (boot + 5s/0x0020/info) - Package version 21.2.0-0007
mfi0: 3397 (boot + 5s/0x0020/info) - Board Revision A03
mfi0: 3398 (boot + 6s/0x0008/info) - Battery temperature is normal
mfi0: 3399 (boot + 6s/0x0008/info) - Current capacity of the battery is above threshold
mfi0: 3400 (boot + 19s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 20(c None/p1) communication restored
mfi0: 3401 (boot + 19s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: Encl PD 20
mfi0: 3402 (boot + 19s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 20(c None/p1) Info: enclPd=20, scsiType=d, portMap=00, sasAddr=5d81f060dce6ad00,0000000000000000
mfi0: 3403 (boot + 19s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 00(e0x20/s0)
mfi0: 3404 (boot + 19s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 00(e0x20/s0) Info: enclPd=20, scsiType=0, portMap=00, sasAddr=5000c50070dbdfb9,0000000000000000
mfi0: 3405 (boot + 19s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 01(e0x20/s1)
mfi0: 3406 (boot + 19s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 01(e0x20/s1) Info: enclPd=20, scsiType=0, portMap=00, sasAddr=5000c50070da3129,0000000000000000
mfi0: 3407 (boot + 19s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 02(e0x20/s2)
mfi0: 3408 (boot + 19s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 02(e0x20/s2) Info: enclPd=20, scsiType=0, portMap=00, sasAddr=5000c50057aad785,0000000000000000
mfi0: 3409 (boot + 19s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 03(e0x20/s3)
mfi0: 3410 (boot + 19s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 03(e0x20/s3) Info: enclPd=20, scsiType=0, portMap=00, sasAddr=5000c50057aa5705,0000000000000000
mfi0: 3411 (boot + 19s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 04(e0x20/s4)
mfi0: 3412 (boot + 19s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 04(e0x20/s4) Info: enclPd=20, scsiType=0, portMap=00, sasAddr=5000c50057aaa185,0000000000000000
mfi0: 3413 (boot + 19s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 05(e0x20/s5)
mfi0: 3414 (boot + 19s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 05(e0x20/s5) Info: enclPd=20, scsiType=0, portMap=00, sasAddr=5000c50057655e89,0000000000000000
mfi0: 3415 (boot + 19s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 06(e0x20/s6)
mfi0: 3416 (boot + 19s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 06(e0x20/s6) Info: enclPd=20, scsiType=0, portMap=00, sasAddr=5000c50057655da5,0000000000000000
mfi0: 3417 (boot + 19s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 07(e0x20/s7)
mfi0: 3418 (boot + 19s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 07(e0x20/s7) Info: enclPd=20, scsiType=0, portMap=00, sasAddr=5000c50057aa1e99,0000000000000000
mfi0: 3419 (boot + 19s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 08(e0x20/s8)
mfi0: 3420 (boot + 19s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 08(e0x20/s8) Info: enclPd=20, scsiType=0, portMap=00, sasAddr=5000c50057aaf5d1,0000000000000000
mfi0: 3421 (boot + 19s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 09(e0x20/s9)
mfi0: 3422 (boot + 19s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 09(e0x20/s9) Info: enclPd=20, scsiType=0, portMap=00, sasAddr=5000c50057ab0aa9,0000000000000000
mfi0: 3423 (boot + 19s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 21(e0x00/s0)
mfi0: 3424 (boot + 19s/0x0002/info) - Inserted: PD 21(e0x00/s0) Info: enclPd=00, scsiType=7f, portMap=00, sasAddr=500056b37789abfd,0000000000000000
mfi0: 3425 (445921489s/0x0020/info) - Time established as 02/17/14  3:04:49; (47 seconds since power on)
mfi0: 3426 (445921641s/0x0020/info) - Host driver is loaded and operational
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ipfw2 (+ipv6) initialized, divert enabled, nat enabled, default to accept, logging disabled
DUMMYNET 0xfffffe000a2f1dc0 with IPv6 initialized (100409)
load_dn_sched dn_sched RR loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched WF2Q+ loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched FIFO loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched PRIO loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched QFQ loaded
usbus0: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
mfid0 on mfi0
mfid0: 571776MB (1170997248 sectors) RAID volume (no label) is optimal
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1200025280 Hz quality 1000
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
uhub1: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x8087> at usbus0
uhub2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus0
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x8087> at usbus1
uhub3: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
uhub2: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub3: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
ugen0.3: <vendor 0x0424> at usbus0
uhub4: <vendor 0x0424 product 0x2512, class 9/0, rev 2.00/b.b3, addr 3> on usbus0
uhub4: MTT enabled
ugen1.3: <vendor 0x04f3> at usbus1
ums0: <vendor 0x04f3 PS2+USB Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/22.90, addr 3> on usbus1
ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
uhub4: 1 port with 1 removable, self powered
ugen0.4: <Dell> at usbus0
ukbd0: <Dell Dell USB Entry Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.15, addr 4> on usbus0
kbd0 at ukbd0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.5: <no manufacturer> at usbus0
uhub5: <no manufacturer Gadget USB HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 5> on usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
uhub5: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
ugen0.6: <Avocent> at usbus0
ukbd1: <Keyboard> on usbus0
kbd2 at ukbd1
ums1: <Mouse> on usbus0
ums1: 3 buttons and [Z] coordinates ID=0
ums2: <Mouse REL> on usbus0
ums2: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ufs/FreeNASs1a [ro]...
Loading early kernel modules:
GEOM_RAID5: Module loaded, version 1.1.20130907.44 (rev 5c6d2a159411)
/dev/ufs/FreeNASs4: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
/dev/ufs/FreeNASs4: clean, 38932 free (36 frags, 4862 blocks, 0.1% fragmentation)
** /dev/ufs/FreeNASs4
** Last Mounted on /data
** Phase 1 - Check Blocks and Sizes
** Phase 2 - Check Pathnames
** Phase 3 - Check Connectivity
** Phase 4 - Check Reference Counts
** Phase 5 - Check Cyl groups
11 files, 1595 used, 38932 free (36 frags, 4862 blocks, 0.1% fragmentation)

***** FILE SYSTEM IS CLEAN *****
savecore: /dev/dumpdev: No such file or directory
Setting hostuuid: 4c4c4544-004a-3610-8036-b1c04f333032.
Setting hostid: 0xf45e358e.
No suitable dump device was found.
Entropy harvesting: interrupts ethernet point_to_point kickstart.
Starting file system checks:
/dev/ufs/FreeNASs1a: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
/dev/ufs/FreeNASs1a: clean, 365715 free (1299 frags, 45552 blocks, 0.1% fragmentation)
/dev/ufs/FreeNASs3: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
/dev/ufs/FreeNASs3: clean, 2829 free (21 frags, 351 blocks, 0.7% fragmentation)
/dev/ufs/FreeNASs4: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
/dev/ufs/FreeNASs4: clean, 38932 free (36 frags, 4862 blocks, 0.1% fragmentation)
Mounting local file systems:.
Loading kernel modules:
Setting hostname: freenas.local.
Starting dhclient.
ix3: no link .... got link
DHCPDISCOVER on ix3 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
DHCPOFFER from 10.10.10.1
DHCPREQUEST on ix3 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
DHCPACK from 10.10.10.1
bound to 10.10.10.150 -- renewal in 43200 seconds.
Starting Network: lo0 bge0 bge1 bge2 bge3 ix0 ix1 ix2 ix3 pflog0 pfsync0 ipfw0 lagg0.
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0xe 
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
bge0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=c019b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
        ether c8:1f:66:da:bc:2c
        nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
bge1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=c019b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
        ether c8:1f:66:da:bc:2c
        nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
bge2: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=c019b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
        ether c8:1f:66:da:bc:2a
        nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
        media: Ethernet autoselect
bge3: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=c019b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
        ether c8:1f:66:da:bc:2b
        nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
        media: Ethernet autoselect
ix0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=407bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,LRO,VLAN_HWTSO>
        ether a0:36:9f:2e:8a:00
        nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
        media: Ethernet autoselect
        status: no carrier
ix1: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=407bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,LRO,VLAN_HWTSO>
        ether a0:36:9f:2e:8a:02
        nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
        media: Ethernet autoselect
        status: no carrier
ix2: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=407bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,LRO,VLAN_HWTSO>
        ether a0:36:9f:2e:8b:b8
        nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
        media: Ethernet autoselect
        status: no carrier
ix3: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=407bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,LRO,VLAN_HWTSO>
        ether a0:36:9f:2e:8b:ba
        inet 10.10.10.150 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.10.10.255
        nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
pflog0: flags=0<> metric 0 mtu 33152
        nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
pfsync0: flags=0<> metric 0 mtu 1500
        nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
        syncpeer: 0.0.0.0 maxupd: 128
ipfw0: flags=8801<UP,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 65536
        nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
lagg0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=c019b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
        ether c8:1f:66:da:bc:2c
        inet 172.16.30.85 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 172.16.30.255
        nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
        media: Ethernet autoselect
        status: active
        laggproto lacp lagghash l2,l3,l4
        laggport: bge1 flags=0<>
        laggport: bge0 flags=0<>
Starting devd.
Starting Network: bge2.
bge2: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=c019b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
        ether c8:1f:66:da:bc:2a
        nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
        media: Ethernet autoselect
Starting Network: bge3.
bge3: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=c019b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
        ether c8:1f:66:da:bc:2b
        nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
        media: Ethernet autoselect
Starting Network: ix0.
ix0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=407bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,LRO,VLAN_HWTSO>
        ether a0:36:9f:2e:8a:00
        nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
        media: Ethernet autoselect
        status: no carrier
Starting Network: ix1.
ix1: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=407bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,LRO,VLAN_HWTSO>
        ether a0:36:9f:2e:8a:02
        nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
        media: Ethernet autoselect
        status: no carrier
Starting Network: ix2.
ix2: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=407bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,LRO,VLAN_HWTSO>
        ether a0:36:9f:2e:8b:b8
        nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
        media: Ethernet autoselect
        status: no carrier
Starting Network: pflog0.
pflog0: flags=0<> metric 0 mtu 33152
        nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
Starting Network: pfsync0.
pfsync0: flags=0<> metric 0 mtu 1500
        nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
        syncpeer: 0.0.0.0 maxupd: 128
Starting ums0 moused.
Starting ums1 moused.
Starting ums2 moused.
No ALTQ support in kernel
ALTQ related functions disabled
pf enabled
add net fe80::: gateway ::1
add net ff02::: gateway ::1
add net ::ffff:0.0.0.0: gateway ::1
add net ::0.0.0.0: gateway ::1
Generating host.conf.
ELF ldconfig path: /lib /usr/lib /usr/local/lib /usr/local/lib/event2 /usr/local/lib/nss
32-bit compatibility ldconfig path:
ZFS filesystem version: 5
ZFS storage pool version: features support (5000)
Creating and/or trimming log files.
Starting syslogd.
Starting watchdogd.
debug.ddb.textdump.pending: 0 -> 1
debug.debugger_on_panic: 1 -> 1
realpath: /dev/dumpdev: No such file or directory
/etc/rc: WARNING: Dump device does not exist.  Savecore not run.
/etc/rc: WARNING: failed precmd routine for vmware_guestd
Updating motd:.
Starting ntpd.
16+0 records in
16+0 records out
16 bytes transferred in 0.000028 secs (568719 bytes/sec)
Generating a 2048 bit RSA private key
...........................+++
...................................+++
writing new private key to '/etc/ssl/freenas/CA/private/cakey.key'
-----
writing RSA key
You need to create a volume to proceed!
Starting smartd.
Feb 16 19:08:01 freenas smartd[4792]: Configuration file /usr/local/etc/smartd.conf parsed but has no entries (like /dev/hda)
/etc/rc: WARNING: failed to start smartd
Added new repo: "Official FreeNAS Repository" to the database.
Starting pbid...
Performing sanity check on nginx configuration:
nginx: the configuration file /usr/local/etc/nginx/nginx.conf syntax is ok
nginx: configuration file /usr/local/etc/nginx/nginx.conf test is successful
Starting nginx.
Starting mdnsd.
Feb 16 19:08:14 freenas mDNSResponder: mDNSResponder (Engineering Build) (Feb  8 2014 00:26:22) starting
Feb 16 19:08:14 freenas mDNSResponder:   9: Listening for incoming Unix Domain Socket client requests
Feb 16 19:08:14 freenas mDNSResponder: mDNS_AddDNSServer: Lock not held! mDNS_busy (0) mDNS_reentrancy (0)
Starting dbus.
Starting collectd.
Starting bsdstats.
Posting monthly OS statistics disabled
    set monthly_statistics_enable="YES" in /etc/periodic.conf
No ALTQ support in kernel
ALTQ related functions disabled
pf disabled
Waiting up to 5 seconds for ixdiagnose to finish... done.
Feb 16 19:08:14 freenas last message repeated 2 times
Feb 16 19:08:16 freenas mDNSResponder: mDNS_Register_internal: ERROR!! Tried to register AuthRecord 0000000800C2FD60 freenas.local. (Addr) that's already in the list
Feb 16 19:08:16 freenas mDNSResponder: mDNS_Register_internal: ERROR!! Tried to register AuthRecord 0000000800C30180 150.10.10.10.in-addr.arpa. (PTR) that's already in the list
Feb 16 19:08:16 freenas mDNSResponder: mDNS_Register_internal: ERROR!! Tried to register AuthRecord 0000000800C31D60 freenas.local. (Addr) that's already in the list
Feb 16 19:08:16 freenas mDNSResponder: mDNS_Register_internal: ERROR!! Tried to register AuthRecord 0000000800C32180 85.30.16.172.in-addr.arpa. (PTR) that's already in the list
Configuring syscons: blanktime.
Starting cron.

Sun Feb 16 19:08:19 PST 2014
Feb 16 20:27:53 freenas mDNSResponder: mDNS_Register_internal: ERROR!! Tried to register AuthRecord 0000000800C2FD60 freenas.local. (Addr) that's already in the list
Feb 16 20:27:53 freenas mDNSResponder: mDNS_Register_internal: ERROR!! Tried to register AuthRecord 0000000800C30180 150.10.10.10.in-addr.arpa. (PTR) that's already in the list
Feb 16 20:27:53 freenas mDNSResponder: mDNS_Register_internal: ERROR!! Tried to register AuthRecord 0000000800C31D60 freenas.local. (Addr) that's already in the list
Feb 16 20:27:53 freenas mDNSResponder: mDNS_Register_internal: ERROR!! Tried to register AuthRecord 0000000800C32180 85.30.16.172.in-addr.arpa. (PTR) that's already in the list
Feb 16 20:28:04 freenas mDNSResponder: mDNS_Register_internal: ERROR!! Tried to register AuthRecord 0000000800C2FD60 freenas.local. (Addr) that's already in the list
Feb 16 20:28:04 freenas mDNSResponder: mDNS_Register_internal: ERROR!! Tried to register AuthRecord 0000000800C30180 150.10.10.10.in-addr.arpa. (PTR) that's already in the list
Feb 16 20:28:04 freenas mDNSResponder: mDNS_Register_internal: ERROR!! Tried to register AuthRecord 0000000800C31D60 freenas.local. (Addr) that's already in the list
Feb 16 20:28:04 freenas mDNSResponder: mDNS_Register_internal: ERROR!! Tried to register AuthRecord 0000000800C32180 85.30.16.172.in-addr.arpa. (PTR) that's already in the list
Feb 16 20:29:29 freenas sshd[7095]: error: Received disconnect from 10.10.10.166: 14: Unable to authenticate using any of the configured authentication methods.  [preauth]
Feb 16 20:30:12 freenas mDNSResponder: mDNS_Register_internal: ERROR!! Tried to register AuthRecord 0000000800C2FD60 freenas.local. (Addr) that's already in the list
Feb 16 20:30:12 freenas mDNSResponder: mDNS_Register_internal: ERROR!! Tried to register AuthRecord 0000000800C30180 150.10.10.10.in-addr.arpa. (PTR) that's already in the list
Feb 16 20:30:12 freenas mDNSResponder: mDNS_Register_internal: ERROR!! Tried to register AuthRecord 0000000800C31D60 freenas.local. (Addr) that's already in the list
Feb 16 20:30:12 freenas mDNSResponder: mDNS_Register_internal: ERROR!! Tried to register AuthRecord 0000000800C32180 85.30.16.172.in-addr.arpa. (PTR) that's already in the list
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2014)

PC-BSD DesktopBSD FreeNAS NAS4Free m0N0WALL pfSense ArchBSD


----------



## pillai_hfx (Feb 17, 2014)

Normally on Dell raid controllers, you would have to export each drive as `RAID 0` from the raid bios before it becomes usable from the operating system. 
There is no true `JBOD` mode in these controllers unfortunately. Hope this helps.


----------

